# Car shuts off while driving



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Prolly been covered but kinda hard to search for.

My 86 QSW Has shut off twice while cruising at highway speeds. Nothing out of the ordinary, just from totally fine to off. No stutter or anything.
I let the car sit for 5 or so minutes, and then it turns back on and works fine.
I am thinking maybe a fuel filter/pump issue or an oxygen sensor.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Car shuts off while driving (4doorhoor)*

My 84 Rabbit GTI does the same thing, except I only have to wait about 1 minute before it will restart. I posted and the responses suggested ignition, coil or fuel pump. I bought a new coil and will be installing today.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Any of these: fuel filter/pump/relay or ICM


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

The car hasn't cut out again, but decided not to start at all!! Yay!
I checked for spark and got a nice little shock, haha. Then I pulled the sixth
injector and got no fuel shooting into my face like usual? huh.
So I messed with the fuel pump relay a bit and that didn't help.
Then I pulled the cover off the fuel pump assembly and listened while a friend
turned the key on and then tried starting it. couldn't hear a thing. Then did
the same thing while holding a long driver against the housing and my ear. No
fuel pump noises.
So I then pulled the electrical plug off of it and tested it for power when the
key was turned. It is getting power. Sounds like I need a new fuel pump huh?
It's funny because I just replaced it about 5k miles ago with a Bosch unit it
from these guys....
http://myworld.ebay.com/ebaymo...upply/


----------

